
MacPaw's “Netflix for Apps” 40 Apps for 10$ a Month - no_wizard
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2016/11/06/setapp-wants-netflix-macos-applications/
======
no_wizard
From what I can tell here and for what it's worth, it hasn't launched yet.
However I wonder what the money distribution spread is like for the
developers. At Ten USD a month it would need seriously volume I think in order
for it pan out which isn't out of the question.

Neato concept to be certain. Seems like a lot of the apps in the screenshots
are a lot of what I call "new agey" Apps which is both good and causes mild
reservations for me however, I understand younger companies/ developers tend
to be able to move in this stuff faster.

All in all this looks very interesting. Kinda like bodega

[https://www.google.com/amp/s/smilingmac.wordpress.com/2011/0...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/smilingmac.wordpress.com/2011/01/02/alternatives-
to-apple-app-store-bodega/amp/?client=safari)

Amp link is the only one I could get me hands on right now

------
dovdov
DOA

